# steamy glass on my viv!



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

the glass at the cool end of my viv keeps steaming up! how do i stop this?


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Raise the temp of the room or add more ventilation at the cool end.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

As above, i am guessing the ventilation, as it isn't cold enough yet for a room to be that cool surely ?


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Does it have a water bowl in there, is substrate wet, etc if so remove water bowl and or dry out substrate, if its your rankins viv, it won't need a water bowl in there anyway :2thumb:

If none of the above then, more ventilation is required as said :2thumb:


----------



## whoaalex (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah it will be the rankins home!  the back of the viv is quite close to the wall, reckon its worth getting a set of fans?


----------

